

Why A Startup will probably never compete with Google Apps - tryary
http://www.tryary.com/news/518/why-a-startup-will-probably-neve

======
sharemywin
first thing I'd do is build something that tracks your employees clicking ads
on your prodictivity suite and visitng other sites from it. I'm not against
employees using the internet but my guess is what your paying for your "free
prodictivity suite" is way more than google's average earnings. and if not
then do you want to invest your companies future on a product they may pull
becuase it's not pulling it's weight like the RSS reader?

